# Easy Burger / Sandwich Sauces?



## illini40 (Jan 2, 2019)

Good evening

Does anyone have any favorite burger / sandwich sauces that they make? I’m curious for some ideas on some sauces to make. Preferably, simple and not a hundred ingredients.

Thanks!


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 2, 2019)

I use a really simple horseradish mayo on any beef sammich. It's stupid simple: spoon some mayo in a bowl and mix in horseradish until it's just the hot you like.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 2, 2019)

1/2C Mayo, 2Tbs Ketchup, 1Tbs Horseradish, 1Tbs Sweet Relish, 1Tbs Creole/Dijon Mustard, 1tsp Worcestershire Sauce, 1/4tsp Gran. Garlic, 1/4tsp Gran. Onion, Hot Sauce, S&P to taste.
Good on Burgers, Beef or Grilled Chicken Sandwiches. Great as a Shrimp Dip or Seafood/Tuna Salad Dressing, or with any Fried Seafood. My favorite is on Fish Tacos!...JJ


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 2, 2019)

Oh! I just love Horseradish on roast beast sammies!
One of mine is Ranch and smoked Horseradish mixed together.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 2, 2019)

Do a search on Chef Jimmy J’s sauces. Have made several of them and they are awesome on just about anything!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks. Most of the sauces posted in the Test area are BBQ or Finishing Sauces Pulled Pork, Ribs and Chicken. But, I guess they can be used with other foods...JJ


----------



## illini40 (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks for all of the ideas!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 3, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks. Most of the sauces posted in the Test area are BBQ or Finishing Sauces Pulled Pork, Ribs and Chicken. But, I guess they can be used with other foods...JJ



The honey Dijon is killer. I made a batch this past weekend for pulled pork. Also use it on burgers, dip French fries in it, brush it on grilled chicken, etc... The vinegar sauce is also a staple every time I do pulled pork


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 3, 2019)

I forgot about that one. Thanks...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2019)

Only two things I like about MacDonalds:
#1  They make the Best Fries.
#2  They got me to try mixing both Ketchup & Yellow Mustard on my CheeseBurgers.

Unless I have Fresh garden Maters to put on, then it's Horseradish Sauce.

Bear


----------



## illini40 (Jan 3, 2019)

I tried my hand at a simple sauce this evening for some smash burgers.  I think it turned out really good.

Mayo, ketchup, relish, and some Killer Hogs AP Rub.  Thanks again for the input.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 4, 2019)

Just mix some basic Kraft original BBQ sauce with an equal part of yellow mustard.  Add in a touch of dill pickle relish.  Very basic but something I have been doing since I was a little kid.  Pretty basic and not for everyone I'm sure.


----------



## illini40 (Jan 4, 2019)

bbqbrett said:


> Just mix some basic Kraft original BBQ sauce with an equal part of yellow mustard.  Add in a touch of dill pickle relish.  Very basic but something I have been doing since I was a little kid.  Pretty basic and not for everyone I'm sure.



Thanks for the idea.  I'm assuming a tangy, almost vinegar like taste?


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 7, 2019)

illini40 said:


> Thanks for the idea.  I'm assuming a tangy, almost vinegar like taste?


Yeah, a bit tangy and a bit sweet.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 7, 2019)

Tartar sauce is pretty classic here and so is an over easy egg.  Thousand island also works.


----------



## disco (Jan 7, 2019)

I love Tiger Sauce.


25 ml (2 tablespoon) mayonnaise
5 ml (1 teaspoon) prepared horseradish
1/2 clove garlic, minced
2 ml (1/4 teaspoon) Sriracha sauce


----------



## illini40 (Jan 7, 2019)

disco said:


> I love Tiger Sauce.
> 
> 
> 25 ml (2 tablespoon) mayonnaise
> ...



That sounds really tasty! I’ll have to keep this in mind.


----------

